# Masey ferguson 231 oil leak



## aticbeast (Apr 4, 2013)

I recently bought a home and 80 acers and also got the previous owners Masey Ferguson 231 tractor. Today while gratting the driveway I noticed an oil leak. It appeared to be coming from a relief line. the hose had no other attachemnts and was open ended. It is located on the front of the motor. It would blow oil out in pretty good quantaties and then would stop. What could be casuing this?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Is it possibly the crankcase ventilator? I ask this because I had a John Deere 316 that had so much blowby, that it would push oil out in gobs from time to time.


----------



## aticbeast (Apr 4, 2013)

It's possible. i will check into it. 

Thanks,


----------

